# My Plate to pass last night



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 1, 2010)

It passed with flying colors, and tears of pain. LOL


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 1, 2010)

I would have devoured that stuff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 1, 2010)

the wings on the right look great, the wings on the left look
scary


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job Scooter!  That's alot of wings, presented real nice!  I know they were good!


----------



## Justaguy (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks Awesome!  What did everyone else eat?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the wings on the right look great, the wings on the left look
> scary


The ones on the left look a little on the hot side!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd hammer them down. No fear here.  

Pigs


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice presentation!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Griff (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks excellent. It woulda broke me to buy all that lettuce. I bet there was a woman hanging around there somewhere. Very artsy fartsy. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 1, 2010)

It's Kale.


----------



## DJ (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks Xcellent!!
dj


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention there was one casualty. I forgot to tell people NOT to touch their eyes...I look over and one guy is scratching his eye. I said "Ooooooooohhhhh Shit Dude! That's gunna burn!" He replied "What do you mean GUNNA !!!!" then he starts pouring beer in his eye.    :twisted:


----------



## BluzQue (Jan 1, 2010)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I'd hammer them down. No fear here.
> 
> Pigs




Me Too! *Scotty*  

 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 2, 2010)

Bluz, Scotty eats hot like most people drink water.


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 4, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention there was one casualty. I forgot to tell people NOT to touch their eyes...I look over and one guy is scratching his eye. I said "Ooooooooohhhhh Shit Dude! That's gunna burn!" He replied "What do you mean GUNNA !!!!" then he starts pouring beer in his eye.    :twisted:



This is also about some hot chicken...And a burning sensation around the eyes...
http://vimeo.com/1422484


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep prob dont want to be playing around with mama too much either after handling that hazardous material. Might wind up getting some in her eye too. I heard of a fella who accidentally done something similar to that one time. 

bigwheel


----------



## Frankvw (Jan 4, 2010)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Yep prob dont want to be playing around with mama too much either after handling that hazardous material. Might wind up getting some in her eye too. I heard of a fella who accidentally done something similar to that one time.
> 
> bigwheel


    And how did your wife react?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Those remind me of sticking a Three Mile Island Hooters chicken wing in my eye while eating lunch one day. Hey, I was distracted.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like your avatar is still suffering........


----------

